# Anyone want some free edits? :)



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow me please!! Do whatever you want with it! Do you think that you would be able to do both of them? It's ok if you can'y  and with this background on the first one possibly?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

One for me please?


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

You can do whatever you want with it!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*I would love one!*

Could you do one of these? Any background


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

can you please do this one with any background!!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep I shall get right on them! I'm going to feed my pony Rascal now but I'll be back in an hour and shall start then!

Caitlinpalomino - actually it was your avatar picture that inspired me to do this haha, I just thought it looked so cool that I had to try and make one myself  hence the friesian with mountains etc


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

ok so done your first one PintoTess I'm not sure if I liked how it turned out but I hope you will  I just thought it looked such like the front of a christmas card I added merry christmas I have the version without merry christmas if you'd like it. I took out her halter and just whitened up a couple grubby spots as I know how hard horses with white on them are to keep clean! I used to have a skewbald and it used to drive me nuts! haha let me know if theres anything you wanted me to add/change I did think about giving her a christmas hat haha so I can do that for you if you want xD so anyways heres the finished product


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh and PintoTess I can't decide what kind of background to put on the second one, do you have any idea likean arena a field mountains etc that would be great thanks


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

A Knack For Horses - yours is done!  sorry for how the quality looks it's just that where the background is much higher quality than the picture it makes it look rubbish  sorry about that but theres not much I can do... anyway let me know if theres anything you want me to change


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tahnk you!!! I love it!
The second one: Do you think that you could put an arena in the background maybe an indoor one, just a nice one would be good thanks


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

If you can do anything with this one that'd be great  Sorry about the terrible quality. My camera's pretty good but this picture was taking from reallyyy far away.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

ok PintoTess your second one is done  sorry it took so long I had trouble with her legs as the grass was reflecting off them making them slightly green so it looked strange with a school that wasn't green  haha but oh well I think I sorted it hope you like it if you want anything changed just say


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

DustyDiamond - Yours is done!  hope you like it, if you want anything changed just let me know  btw beautiful horse xD I'm kind of partial to bays since I got mine haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow and thank you so much !! I ,love it


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

It's no problem it was fun to have a challenge  and btw Tess is beautiful! looks like you two make a great pair


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks We are perfect for each other!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Could you do an edit of mocha?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank You!!! I love the edit you did for me!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

could you do one of Buzz??
Maybe a really green rainforest or something or even snow 























































don't have to do them all.. I like sharing lol
Just the ones you think would be best quality


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Aknackfor horses - no problem! 

ok guys so I'm kinda staying in wales at my sisters for a week so can't do the edits right now as 1. I hate editing with laptops cos theres no mouse and 2. her laptop doesn't have the program I use sooo yes I am still doing them and will promise to get everyones done once I get back although I am struggling with background ideas so if everyone could post some sort idea that would be sooooooo helpful thanks!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats cool 
I think I posted some ideas on mine already but I will post some more 
snow, like snowy moutains or just snow with trees in the background, a really green paddock, rainforest, autumn trees in background with a paddock, can't really think of anymore lol
Don't have to use these all for mine anyone can use them


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

UGH! I'm soo sorry guys I'm gonna have to delay it again I have exams next week and am revising like crazy so ploease bear with me I PROMISE to get everyones done as soon as I can


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thats fine don't be in a hurry!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

don't let anything distract you from exams, just take your time and when there done there done


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry i know your busy but is it okay if you use these photos not the other one!!!!! when you have the time though!!! good luck with exams!!:lol:




























this is red by the way!!^^


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

ok guys exams over (yyyaaaayyy) so I will get straight back on these!! I'm working on a new technique atm so bear with me


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love one!! One of Molly?

AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

okily doke you were next on the list anyway xD so I'll get straight on it what kind of things do you want? any background preferences/ideas? um any special effects that kind of thing


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

equiniphile - Yours is ready!! sorry for the wait basicly the first day I said I would do it I spend a good few hourse doing it was almost finished and my computer crashed and I had forgotten to save :/ so I was so frustrated that I just couldn't even think about editing for at least a day haha so I'm sorry about that  I'll make you another one once I'm finished with others to make up for it 
so without further ado...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That is AMAZING, thank you SO much!! By far the best edit anyone's ever done for me, you're great at editing!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

That is absolutley no problem! I loved doing you and molly  I'm soo glad you like it


----------



## NewForestNay (Jan 22, 2011)

You're awesome at this! 
I wondered if you could do something creative for my sister and her old horse Katie?
My sisters name is Tasha.
They hard to part ways recently after both falling pregnant.
Sorry there are so many images, but didn't know which ones you'd prefer to work with!
Thank you,
Naomi.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely Gypsy Cob NewForestNay


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Caitlinpalomino - Your one of red is done!  hope you like it  (he is super cute by the way)


----------



## NewForestNay (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, her grand sire is the late Lion King - don't know if you know of him?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

NewForestNay said:


> Thank you, her grand sire is the late Lion King - don't know if you know of him?


 
hmmmm, I think that I may have heard of him before. I would love to own your GC!! She is a beaut!


----------



## NewForestNay (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, we actually loaned her.
She was brilliant to ride, especially, as she is only 5 in these pictures!
Couldn't keep her though, as I said, because she was pregnant and had to move her out of my field much prior to that as she was kicking Freddy and double barrelling him and trying to do the same to me, she was definitely a one person horse!
Anyway, I'll stop spamming on here, sorry!
Thanks again


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah well she is beautiful


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry but the photo doesn't come up on my computer!! it just has that little x in the corner of it!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh  it comes up on mine... 

I'll try to upload it again


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

see if this works


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

May I ask you a Question?
I use photoshop elements (You probably don't) But I was wondering, how do you make the mane and tail longer? Like you did on CaitlinPalominos one^^? Thank you


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah I use gimp  although the priciple should be the same I draw the mane and then take the smudge tool and smudge it till it looks natural I then do highlights of colours very close to the colour of the mane/tail and smudge them to give it depth and then I add some shine which would be white or very light grey and use the 'guassian blur' filter and then smudge it a bit, base/highlights/shine are all on different layers never do something straight onto the origianl image because it's a pain if you get something wrong


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok thank you!, hmmmm I will give it a go, don't know how it will work out though....


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah that works!!! thankyou so much it looks awesome!!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

PintoTess - no problem  I would love to see how it turned out 

Caitlinpalomino -  thanks red is soooo cute I just loved doing him!such a pwetty horsey xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It will take me a bit to do it as I am not very good on photoshop buit I will show you when I do it. SO just another Q:
What do you draw the mane with?
Sorry If I am being a bother.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

no your not being a bother silly! I just draw it with the normal round brush


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok cool  Thank you!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Right io know I'm awful with keeping up with this. I', soo sorry bout that by the way guys I just find sometimes I have like no inspiration and if I try to do something when I have none well.. it fails. haha but anyways if you guys can wait till friday ish because I'm getting a new tablet!! woohooo one that actually works this time :/ so yeah if you wait till then they will be much better! yaaaay 

thanks for being so patient everyone  I WILL get you all done so don't worry


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats fine 
I know how hard it can be to do anything if you don't have inspiration, looking forward to seeing your work with a new tablet


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Mocha 26 - yours is done!! ok so it's not like everyone else's but the picture was already so beautiful I couldn't figure out a way of changing it to make it better! haha so I tried out a new technique with my vast array of brushes.. hope you like it


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww!  It's beautiful! Thanks so much! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

hflmusicislife - yours is done!! I'm soo happy with my new tablet I think this is the best edit I've done in aggess  let me know what you think!! rreeaallyy hope you like it!  
(mane,tail and horn all hand drawn by mee)


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahhhh!!!! That is AMAZING!!! I love it!!! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

yay!! I'm soo glad you like it!! and it's no problem it was super fun!  oh and roxy is sooo pwetty I <3 pallys


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha thank you.  She's my baby  I wish she was darker though. In the winter she looks almost grey. I've even had people come up to me at shows and what color she is, because they think she's grey!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

haha aww. She does look quite grey where shes clipped  but shes stil beautiful!! xD


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG That unicorn is awesome! Feel free to do somthing the same for Tess


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, I meant to ask you earlier, but how did you do the mane and tail? I've been trying to figure out how to do that with Gino for ages and I can never seen to get it right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

grr internet is playing up and not showing the pics, grrr hopefully it will be working better in a few days and i will come back and admire


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

hflmusicislife - this site is my lifeline when it comes to graphic design haha and in particular this page... News: Best of Equine-Manip Resources 2; part one also I just got my new tablet (Wacom, Bamboo) alot of the tutorials on there use tablets and when I had my old tablet that didn't work properly I found it very difficult... so I'd recommend getting yourself a tablet Wacom are the best make and are used by many professional graphic artists, the bamboo is good value for money aswell.. but obviously no point wasting money haha I only bought it because I'm considering graphic design as a career path but yeah 

RedTree - Thank you, you're to kind  can't wait to do buzz I started him last night so I should be finished soon, although it may be a couple of days as I've come down with some kind of flu thing and am ot really thinking straight haha


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

me? any one in my barn but preferably noka


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha thats fine 
my internet is still being slow and don't think it will reset till 14th very annoyed lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay if you still havn't done it I have some more photos to choose from 

murray training day-13-02-2011 pictures by Lunchboxlegend - Photobucket


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

i have seen all your other pic and i think there are wonderfull you really have talant at what u do 

if your not too busy with other peoples could you do loki for me
if its ok could you make his mane and forlock longer and remove his head collor if it not too much touble. 
thanks love xxxx


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

can you please see if you can do some thing with my billy if you arnt busy


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Loki and Billy are gorgeous


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

can u please do this??
i love this pic!
I admire your work so much!!
Any background, you choose, do wateva wit it!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, my last post was just one of the pics, hope you dont mind but i found some more... would you mind doin these for me?? i've seen alot of ppl have colage (soz don't know how to spell that) type things, could you edit them and make a collage out of them, aswell as just having single edited versions?







































on number 4 and 6, would you mind putting the ears forward if thats possible?
Just play around, i don't really care what you do to them 
thanx a bunch


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ collage for me too by any chance? unless uv already dun it then its kk


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Loki and Billy are gorgeous


 

thank you red tree can wait to see them photoshoped if there look anything like the other there wll be great


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Loki and Billy are gorgeous



thank you so much


----------

